# how to flash a kernel on the g2x



## bee1

i tryed everything to flash a kernel it dont work i used different rom to still nothing it just boots and stays black

im using faux rom 2.3

SOMEONE HELP!!!!


----------



## krylon360

Faux's build is based on CM/AOSP, so you would need to flash either a kernel by morfic, or faux.
They can be flashed through CWM.


----------



## bee1

\"krylon360\" said:


> Faux\'s build is based on CM/AOSP, so you would need to flash either a kernel by morfic, or faux.
> They can be flashed through CWM.


but yeah what steps I take to flash it?


----------



## krylon360

bee1 said:


> but yeah what steps I take to flash it?


You will want to make sure that you used NVFLASH to flash the recovery image to your phone. This way if you loop, you can still get into recovery.
Then put the kernel.zip on your sdcard, boot into recovery by holding voldown+power, then flash the kernel like you would a rom/mod and reboot.


----------



## bee1

\"krylon360\" said:


> You will want to make sure that you used NVFLASH to flash the recovery image to your phone. This way if you loop, you can still get into recovery.
> Then put the kernel.zip on your sdcard, boot into recovery by holding voldown+power, then flash the kernel like you would a rom/mod and reboot.


Do I have to wipe anything?


----------



## krylon360

bee1 said:


> Do I have to wipe anything?


It's best to wipe davlik-cache after flashing a kernel.


----------



## bee1

after!! or before lol

cuz i been doing it first and it just boot loop


----------

